# ViP 211 Issues: Is anyone else experiencing distortion in white fast motion images?



## mpr86 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi guys,
I'm going crazy here trying to figure out the issue with my ViP-211. This is the second one and I still experience the same issues with my 50" Plasma (Pioneer Elite PRO-1130HD). 
 
Here is what's going on:
Whenever I'm watching SD channels, and sometimes HD channels I have a continual distortion specifically in white colors where there is fast motion. Examples are: peoples teeth, ending credits/fast moving white graphics, when changing the channels manually (i.e. entering 1-2-5), and scrolling up/down the program guide. The issue I'm having is slightly hard to describe, but imagine a zebra and the white lines that go along its body. This is what is happening to me on white images. A full white image is being 'hatched' with black lines. For example if I change a channel manually, as I'm entering the numbers there is breakup with black lines in the actual numbers, sometimes it happens to the entire range as I enter, and sometimes it just happens to the last 2 numbers. I have illustrated the issue in the following image:







As you can see, basically imagine entering the channel 125 quickly and having the black lines go through it. I changed the color of the text obviously because white wouldn't work, but I hope you guys get the idea. If you guys need any other further clarification, feel free to ask. Thanks!


----------

